# util-linux e2fsprogs-libs -> Block

## andi456

Tach zusammen,

nachdem ich das letzte Mal beim Update von util-linux unbedachterweise e2fsprogs-libs entfernte und dann mit 'ner Live-CD wieder draufpacken musste, würd' mich interessieren, wie man den Aufstand umgehen kann. M. a. W., wie löse ich diesen Block auf ohne Komplikationen?

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16-r1 [2.16] USE="crypt nls unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16-r1)

```

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Gruß Andreas

----------

## manuels

Hast du ein ~x86-System?

Brauchst du unbedingt sys-apps/util-linux-2.16-r1?

Wenn ja, unmask mal sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8...

----------

